# LED lighting



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

Where is the best place to get good, and least expensive LED lightbulbs? Are there any rebates out there for them?


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,

I keep an eye out for specials at 1000bulbs.com
Our Costco has good prices on the LEDs they carry (but they don't carry much variety).

Gary


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

The Home Despot has several .. . . . . .
The whole LED market is so evolving that you have to do lots of looking around......


----------



## plarkinjr (Oct 24, 2012)

LEDLight.com: Online Shopping for LED Lighting Products
www.LEDwholesalers.com
Environmental LED - Cutting Edge LED light products

I've gotten a few items from each. Poke around and see if you can find any good deals.

Hoping prices keep coming down ...


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't have any experience with AC LED's but E-Bay has been the best I have found for getting 12 volt DC LED's for our off grid cabin. You need to do your homework to get the best deal though. You really need to do your homework and know what you're looking for to get the best deal on anything though.


----------



## YoYoDog (Sep 3, 2007)

Iâm wiring my cabin with these:

2 SMD LED License Plate Light | LED Brake Light, Turn Light and Tail Light Bulbs | LED Car Bulbs | Super Bright LEDs

They are 12 volts, 25 lumens @ 0.5 watts.

They are used to illuminate license plates on cars.

Dan


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

These look like the one's I'm putting in our new cabin. There may be better deals out there for the same thing.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-1156-BA...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a7bda5bab&vxp=mtr

300 lumens.

3.6 watts.

$4.49 each with free shipping.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Have you seen take down lights in a lightbar of a cop car? Check these out.. 

https://www.speedtechlights.com/product_detail.php?iid=1&catid=12&id=192

Lots of light for $25..


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

12vman said:


> Have you seen take down lights in a lightbar of a cop car? Check these out..
> 
> https://www.speedtechlights.com/product_detail.php?iid=1&catid=12&id=192
> 
> Lots of light for $25..


Yeah, that definately looks interesting. Thanks.


----------

